# Cyclo benelux 4 speed freewheel



## porteous (26 May 2009)

Help! Has anyone a Cycle benelux (british) 4 speed 1/8 chain cog set? I am restoring an old rudge which came with no wheels. Thanks


----------



## porteous (26 May 2009)

Cyclo not cycle!


----------

